# Canne d'etudiant



## Minelli

Salve a tutti, 

questa volta il problema riguarda la traduzione di "canne d'etudiant en ébène". Avevo pensato a "bastone da studente in ebano" ma non sono molto convinta che si tratti della traduzione giusta. 
Qualcuno di voi mi può aiutare?
Grazie mille,

Buona giornata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Minelli,
Dato che "canne d'étudiant" è strano pure in francese, non vedo cosa possa essere, se il contesto lo permette, fuori dal "bastone da studente in ebano".


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Matou,
si il contesto è quello dello studente. Il protagoniata ha ocmprato tanti libri, taccuini, ha rinnovato la tessera in biblioteca e poi ha comprato un "Bastone da studente", che non è proprio male come traduzione , ma il mio dubbio è se non si chiami in un altro modo.
Il racconto è ambientato nell'Austria di inizio novecento. Ti riporto qualche altra frase:

*P*uis il s’acheta une canne d’étudiant en ébène et pommeau d’ivoire qu’il prit l’habitude d’agiter dans l’air quand il monologuait

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Con il "pommeau d'ivoire", non c'è il minimo dubbio, è un bastone. Abbiamo semplicemente perso l'abitudine di quegli accessori...


----------



## Minelli

Vero!!! Grazie, 

Buona giornata


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti,
credo sia meglio cercare di capire (e poi eventualmente specificare) se si tratta di un bastone _da passeggio_ (per studenti/ di foggia giovanile) altrimenti, vista l'epoca, potrebbe essere confuso con un altro tipo di bastone/bacchetta....ad uso... diciamo..."_educativo_"..

Nel link sottostante si parla di "_junior cane_ inizialmente usata per le punizioni corporali mentre in America era usata piuttosto come bastone cerimoniale da passeggio durante le sfilate studentesche". 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastonatura   (sotto Tipi di _cane_ e terminologia)
*
*Credo comunque che all'epoca il bastone da passeggio fosse un accessorio molto comune fra le persone "per bene" (classi abbienti, borghesia, intellettuali ecc.) e quindi anche fra gli studenti europei. 



EDIT: l'unico riferimento che trovo sul net per "*canne d'étudiant* _herboriste_" è il seguente...
http://massol-svv.com/html/fiche.jsp?id=1074569&np=4&lng=fr&npp=20&ordre=1&aff=1&r=


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Nunou,
si tratta sicuramente di un bastone inteso come accessorio elegante e non come strumento punitivo. Grazie per avermi fatto riflettere su un aspetto importante che non avevo valutato: il fatto che il bastone fosse molto usato all'epoca dalle classi abbienti e quindi dagli studenti. Oltretutto bastone da passeggio, mi suona molto meglio di bastone da studente. Ma allora perché i francesi dicono "canne d'etudiant"? Forse perché inizialmente era usato proprio per le punizioni corporali???

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,
Poi, considerata l'epoca (inizio secolo scorso) in cui le strade erano spesso di sterrato, perfino le vie in città, malsicure per di più, il bastone da passeggio, mi sembra che fosse una necessità per l'appoggio e la difesa. Doveva essere la materia e la decorazione a distinguere le classi sociali.

PS Temo di avere fatto confusione sulla persona a cui rispondere


----------



## Nunou

Non lo so caro Minelli,
è la prima volta in vita mia che sento parlare di "canne d'étudiant"....


----------



## matoupaschat

"Canne d'étudiant": credo che l'oggetto era progettato per essere venduto agli studenti, con qualche particolare che faceva che andasse a ruba fra gli studenti. Questione di moda. Ma l'espressione "canne de ..." era abbastanza comune nelle letteratura di un tempo.


----------

